# Custom Exhaust



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I am on the verge of deleting my "True Dual Exhaust". My plan is to run the 2.25 inch exhaust off of the factory cats into a 2.25 to 3 inch Y pipe through a 3 in 3 out Aero Turbine muffler and back to the original bumper cut out with a 4 inch tip a' la' Corsa's design. I believe this will give me a better flow/ scavaging effect with adequate back pressure and a significant weight reduction. The cost is estimated to be $400 vs $850. Porsche 928 anybody? Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you aren't going to get much scavenging effect with that set up as well as less flow (2 x 2.25" = 7.9ish cross sectional area vs 1 x 3" = 7" cross sectional area) but if it's the sound and look you want then OK


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

Corsa claims to have bench tested this design and achieved a flow increase of 360 CFM. I spoke with an engineer at magnaflow & he said it sounds quite possible. It's not so much the sound that concerns me it's the weight. As far as look I don't care if it's a black 3" pipe but if I ever sell this vehicle I think a nice tip would be more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

first off i take a manufacturer's claim with a large grain of salt. a 360 cfm gain over what and on what engine/mods? is that due to the Y pipe or the muffler and over what? and altho you can go too big i sure wouldn't want to make my dual 2.25" pipes smaller. for an '04 2.5" pipes with an X pipe is adequate for all but the most robust LS1


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

chilliwhiggerE said:


> Porsche 928 anybody? Your thoughts are greatly appreciated.


not even close



chilliwhiggerE said:


> It's not so much the sound that concerns me it's the weight.


if you're changing your exhaust for "weight savings", I would hope you have trimmed all the other excess weight off the car first or you're really wasting your time


> As far as look I don't care if it's a black 3" pipe but if I ever sell this vehicle I think a nice tip would be more pleasing to the eye.


if you sell the car, an exhaust tip is not going to be a selling factor at all. if the exhaust has any factor in the sale, it's going to be that the person is going to look under the car and notice that you got rid of your "true duals" and that is probably going to be enough to ruin the sale for 90% of the prospective buyers


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm gonna change it up a little. I think I'm going to apply some magnaflow high flow cats to the equation.


----------

